# itv tv show tonight....



## salty2018 (Jun 13, 2018)

does anyone know what the name of the shakes were.....


----------



## travellor (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't think they stated what they did tonight.
I simply used the Tesco diet shakes.
The original Newcastle diet was Optifast.
Very similar nutritional value, and fortunately,I managed to reverse my diabetes too.


----------



## travellor (Jun 13, 2018)

I can't find the original diet from Prof Taylor, but this is a good summary

https://www.nhslothian.scot.nhs.uk/Services/A-Z/DiabetesService/PatientsCarers/Documents/SJH NEWCASTLE DIET BOOKLET2012.pdf


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 14, 2018)

Im guessing they are similar to lighter life shakes


----------



## salty2018 (Jun 14, 2018)

thanks for all your replies...


----------



## salty2018 (Jun 14, 2018)

travellor said:


> I don't think they stated what they did tonight.
> I simply used the Tesco diet shakes.
> The original Newcastle diet was Optifast.
> Very similar nutritional value, and fortunately,I managed to reverse my diabetes too.


========================================================================
Hello Travellor...had a look at the Tesco shakes, but the nutrition says 920 calories per 60grams.  Is this correct?  Seems awful high.  What ya think


----------



## travellor (Jun 14, 2018)

salty2018 said:


> ========================================================================
> Hello Travellor...had a look at the Tesco shakes, but the nutrition says 920 calories per 60grams.  Is this correct?  Seems awful high.  What ya think


I used the 200 calorie sachets


----------



## salty2018 (Jun 14, 2018)

will look for them today in Tesco.  I am presently on Cambridge but finding it a tad expensive.  May I ask how much you have lost using the Tesco shakes....


----------



## Gimli (Jun 14, 2018)

Asda do quite cheeply but not sure how good they are


----------



## travellor (Jun 14, 2018)

salty2018 said:


> will look for them today in Tesco.  I am presently on Cambridge but finding it a tad expensive.  May I ask how much you have lost using the Tesco shakes....


I can't remember exactly. I did a low fat diet for several months, which saw substantial weight loss, but didn't reset my BG. So I finished with the Newcastle diet, which did reverse my diabetes. Overall I lost about 5 stone.
I suspect I was probably at an acceptable weight before I started the Newcastle, so many  may simply have dismissed me as a "thin" diabetic when I started it.
It worked even then though.
So, fat can be internal, as Prof Taylor has said.


----------



## salty2018 (Jun 14, 2018)

thanks for your info..congrats to you on your 5 stone loss...….


----------



## travellor (Jun 14, 2018)

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CP645t2r09sCFVZsGwodGNcE6w

I usually found a three for £10 offer most of the time


----------



## Drummer (Jun 16, 2018)

All these shakes seem very high carb - you could have a couple of normal meals for the same amount of carbohydrates and I'd feel a lot happier about that - and I was just trying to calculate how many 1Kg boxes of chicken thighs I could get for £10 - rather a lot, and I just love crispy roast chicken thighs.....


----------



## travellor (Jun 16, 2018)

Drummer said:


> All these shakes seem very high carb - you could have a couple of normal meals for the same amount of carbohydrates and I'd feel a lot happier about that - and I was just trying to calculate how many 1Kg boxes of chicken thighs I could get for £10 - rather a lot, and I just love crispy roast chicken thighs.....



You can do anything you want.
What would worry me was changing it and it not working.
The clear result of this diet is you can eat what you call high carb shakes, and still see a reduction  in BG.
That says a lot about the benefit of trying this diet over eating several boxes of crispy chicken thighs in a day instead. 
Mind you, now I reversed the diabetics, crispy thighs are on the menu as well, so I can't complain can I.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 18, 2018)

travellor said:


> You can do anything you want.
> What would worry me was changing it and it not working.
> The clear result of this diet is you can eat what you call high carb shakes, and still see a reduction  in BG.
> That says a lot about the benefit of trying this diet over eating several boxes of crispy chicken thighs in a day instead.
> Mind you, now I reversed the diabetics, crispy thighs are on the menu as well, so I can't complain can I.


I had no trouble getting normal BG levels and Hba1c in the normal range in 6 months of regularly eating chicken thighs, I also reduced my cholesterol and increased my energy levels, oh - and lost 3 stone in weight. several boxes a day - well even I'd have trouble with that amount - one box weighs 2.2 lb, two boxes would be 4.4 lb - I can just about manage three pieces if small or two if large, and there are between 6 and 9 pieces in each box...


----------



## travellor (Jun 18, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I had no trouble getting normal BG levels and Hba1c in the normal range in 6 months of regularly eating chicken thighs, I also reduced my cholesterol and increased my energy levels, oh - and lost 3 stone in weight. several boxes a day - well even I'd have trouble with that amount - one box weighs 2.2 lb, two boxes would be 4.4 lb - I can just about manage three pieces if small or two if large, and there are between 6 and 9 pieces in each box...



I'm still good if I can't find a wholesaler for chicken  thighs though.
And very happy BG without them as well.
I'm not stuck on the chicken thigh diet.
Win win for me either way.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 19, 2018)

travellor said:


> I'm still good if I can't find a wholesaler for chicken  thighs though.
> And very happy BG without them as well.
> I'm not stuck on the chicken thigh diet.
> Win win for me either way.


You seem quite fixated by the idea of me eating boxes of chicken thighs every day - I assure you that my consumption of normal food is just that - normal.
I did used to work for the people who did the packs of foods for the Cambridge diet and so I do chuckle a little at the cost of 'slimming' shakes.


----------



## travellor (Jun 20, 2018)

Drummer said:


> You seem quite fixated by the idea of me eating boxes of chicken thighs every day - I assure you that my consumption of normal food is just that - normal.
> I did used to work for the people who did the packs of foods for the Cambridge diet and so I do chuckle a little at the cost of 'slimming' shakes.



So do I, 3 pack of 10 tesco shakes for £10, so £1 for a day.
In fact, I actually laugh occasionally when I see my hba1c as well now.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 20, 2018)

I can't even get a Hba1c test on a regular basis now, since I got down to normal numbers the doctor just isn't interested.


----------

